

An Automatic CS Paper Generator - jermaink
http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/

======
bengali3
Looks like their papers have accepted for conferences. A link from the site
following one made up submitter:
[http://diehimmelistschoen.blogspot.com/](http://diehimmelistschoen.blogspot.com/)

------
Jeraimee
Ancient but always fun.

